# Inside of flatpack (?) Picture I found on ebay



## bigdyo90 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sooo, I was browsing the auction sites for e scrap and found this 8) 







Here is the auction for those who want more info, I'm pretty sure the seller is dreaming on the price though......... http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-VINTAGE-U...330?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a615b8a6a


Just thought you guys might like to see the gold "undisturbed"  

Big D

"edited for grammar"


----------



## Geo (Feb 11, 2012)

cool picture, thanks. notice the chip and gold wires are missing?


----------



## kuma (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Big D , how are tricks?
I hope your well!
That _is_ a cool picture , cheers!



Geo said:


> cool picture, thanks. notice the chip and gold wires are missing?



I noticed that too Jeff , I'm wondering if they're factory rejects or something else along those lines.
Big D said they're undisturbed and the description says 'unfinished' , they do look very nice and clean , 8) 
They kind of remind me of some vintage USSR I.C.'s I saw recently too , nice looking! ;

http://tinyurl.com/6ou66rp

All the best everybody , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 11, 2012)

They are definintely factory rejects, rejected prior to potting in epoxy/ceramic.

I have a kinds of similar scrap.

Steve


----------



## kuma (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Steve , how are tricks?
I hope your well!



lazersteve said:


> They are definintely factory rejects, rejected prior to potting in epoxy/ceramic.
> 
> I have a kinds of similar scrap.
> 
> Steve



I wish I could find some scrap like that around here!
I've googled all sorts and phoned about but I don't stand a chance , don't get me wrong , I'm not going nut's for material as I feel that I have more than enough to keep me busy for now , but how cool it would be to get my eager hands on a barrel or two of those , 8) :lol: 
All the best for now guy's , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Feb 11, 2012)

most manufacturing plants have to PAY someone to remove their solid waste. they are normally Leary of individuals because they can be unreliable and they need the assurance of waste removal on time, on schedule. if you can actually talk to the person (usually in acquisitions) that's in charge of waste control and present them with a plan and provide proof of ability (trucks, personnel, facilities) to handle the volume they have, you may be able to work out a deal that save them money and provide you with material.


----------

